
GSM/GPRS Traffic Interception for Penetration Testing Engagements - demouser7
https://www.nccgroup.trust/uk/about-us/newsroom-and-events/blogs/2016/may/gsmgprs-traffic-interception-for-penetration-testing-engagements/
======
flashman
They appear to be using a Ramsey STE3000 RF test box:
[http://www.ramseytest.com/product.php?pid=10](http://www.ramseytest.com/product.php?pid=10)

